
Show HN: Truck.app: SSH browser and rsync client - bonhardcomp
http://bonhardcomputing.com/truck/#2018-01-30
======
stephenr
The site claims that google drive, dropbox, icloud drive etc are all rsync
based. That seems.. unlikely?

